# And now it begins!



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

They are saying there are ties to the two people that shot 2 officers and someone else yesterday in Vegas and the Bundy Ranch.. I can hear the left singing now..


----------



## jbrooks19 (May 22, 2014)

Got more info? I'm not familiar on the issue...


----------



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

Beach Kowboy said:


> They are saying there are ties to the two people that shot 2 officers and someone else yesterday in Vegas and the Bundy Ranch.. I can hear the left singing now..


The left anti gun people are masters at twisting the facts.


----------



## StarPD45 (Nov 13, 2012)

What I read was that they were sent away by Bundy supporters. They weren't wanted there.
Just a small blurb I read somewhere.


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

StarPD45 said:


> What I read was that they were sent away by Bundy supporters. They weren't wanted there.
> Just a small blurb I read somewhere.


I just read that too. Earlier they were reporting that they were connected. Now they have updated and say they were kicked out because he was a felon. That is good. At least they can't use the Bundy deal now.


----------



## TxBorderCop (Nov 19, 2012)

Any way they can twist the facts and make pro-2nd Amendment folks look bad, they will do.

They just got caught.


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

I say by sometime tomorrow morning they will be painting people like us to these..Social media accounts paint chilling portrait of Las Vegas cop killers


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Let them paint all they want Kowboy. After the last several years of being painted like a bunch of lunatics I think even the mainstreamers are starting to numb to the constant overreaction of the lefties. I know I have enough bark on me to not give a shit what they say about me anymore.


----------



## redhawk (May 7, 2014)

Inor said:


> I know I have enough bark on me to not give a shit what they say about me anymore.


I'm the same way Inor, and there is little or no back up in me!


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

I heard they were Bundy supporters,
Then I heard they were soverign citizens,
Now I just hear they are anti govt nazi white supremist,

All that I hear is they aren't a VA Scandal, not a deserter we traded high value prisoners for, not an energy policy destined to cost people $50 billion, not a bunch of govt hired lawyers for criminal aliens....


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Ripon said:


> I heard they were Bundy supporters,
> Then I heard they were soverign citizens,
> Now I just hear they are anti govt nazi white supremist,
> 
> All that I hear is they aren't a VA Scandal, not a deserter we traded high value prisoners for, not an energy policy destined to cost people $50 billion, not a bunch of govt hired lawyers for criminal aliens....


Funny how that works eh? You forgot, they are not IRS or Benghazi Muslims either.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

these two people often talked about shooting officers

heres our fb thread:

Walt s:

9 hours ago
.

Aaaaaaaaaaand here we go. That didn't take long.

"Jerad Miller sketched out his interests with the groups and individuals he "liked" on Facebook, including Operation American Spring, Alliance Defending Freedom, the National Rifle Association, The Heritage Foundation, Rand Paul 2016, Three Percenter Nation, and Ron Paul."

Finally, the case liberals have been waiting for... indeed foaming at the mouth for. Hafta say they really hit the gold mine this time. Bad news is the left will use this to smear every single American who has ever been a member of the NRA or casted a vote for more liberty / smaller government. The good news is now everybody knows the left doesn't have a monopoly on kooks. They come in every race, religion, political affiliation, and sexual orientation. It's no wonder why law enforcement looks at everyone with suspicion. What choice to they have?

Las Vegas shooters ID'd as right-wing conspiracy nuts with a deathwish

The Raw Story | Celebrating 10 Years of Independent Journalism

A man who gunned down two police officers and a woman Sunday in Las Vegas left behind social media postings that...
.

1 ShareUnlikeUnlike · · Share.

View 14 more comments
..

Walt S: Aaaaaand here's the neighbor. Police explained they lost their apartment and moved in with their neighbor, who described them as her best friends.

She says Jerad Miller warned he would kill police and place swastikas on them. She says they said goodb...See More

Roommate saw suspects leave home with weapons and armor 
Las Vegas News | Weather | Traffic - 8 News NOW
At least one person suspected Jerad and Amanda Millers were planning something dangerous Sunday morning, their roommate Kelly Fielder.
.
about an hour ago · Like

..

Walt S: Fielder says she has regrets about not reporting Jerad's threats to kill police officers. She tells us she didn't take him seriously, but now she feels somewhat responsible for five people deaths.

On the other hand... when they left, she described them this way:

"A buttload of armor. They had the AR-1, which was in a gun case, he had two guns here. She had a .38 in her purse and a .45. I don't know what guns that they used to do all this madness. I don't know what guns they used, but that's what they had."

mmmkay. You know when you see people leave the house like that and they tell you they are going to the range... okay. I can see that. Although, I don't know of any ranges open at 4:30 in the morning. Not to mention it's dark, so that leaves out the desert.

But when he TELLS YOU 1) he would kill police and place swastikas on them, and 2) "I gotta do what I gotta do", then??? WTF?

about an hour ago · Edited · Unlike · 1

..

Brandi : what in the hell the neighbors have to be copable for something. they knew this was going to happen and they did nothing. makes me ****ing sick.

about an hour ago · Like

..

Walt S Yep.

http://www.fox5vegas.com/.../roommate-suspected-metro...

Roommate: Suspected Metro shooter constantly spoke of killing police 
Las Vegas, NV News, Weather, Entertainment | Nevada - FOX5 Vegas - KVVU
Las Vegas Metro police and the Clark County coroner on Monday officially identif... See More
.
58 minutes ago · Like


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Terrible, sad, sickening. But, and I say, But, I hear that the conceiled carry guy that got shot and killed, was injured in the stomach? I hope he was the deciding factor, I hope and pray he put a few in them, and thats what really made her shoot her husband and then herself. Granted, this is just radio stuff i heard today. How are they learning all the fact s? video? eye witness? 
Sorry, terribly sorry for the victems, and their families.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

early reports are that the ccw holder did land a couple of rounds. every one who can carry should carry. and be trained to land the shot. these two people should have been able to get out of cc's and it prolly happed so quickly. just makes me sad a man cannot go to walmart or have some supper with is bretheren with out being picked off by a whackjob


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

My hat goes off to Joseph Wilcox, the CCW citizen who confronted these miserable cretins and bursted their fantasy. I hope the story comes out that he was the one responsible for bringing their spree to an end via hot lead. That injection will bring you down to reality right quick.
Ofc. Beck and Ofc. Soldos deserve our condolences as well. Only cowards ambush the unexpecting.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Outdoor Forums mobile app


----------



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

too bad he didn't wait til they had passed him so he could have confronted them from behind. The sketch in one of the papers showed that the twit got behind him while he confronted Jared.


----------



## ordnance21xx (Jan 29, 2014)

Oh Yea, it's on TV now as were talking. It's going to get crazy. get ready to defend your self.


MOLON LABE


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

I happened upon a website yesterday, . . . (don't recollect where, . . . ), . . . all the "comments" were from those all too willing to put the blame squarely on the "right wing conservative elements of society".

I had to leave, . . . didn't look back.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

dwight55 said:


> I happened upon a website yesterday, . . . (don't recollect where, . . . ), . . . all the "comments" were from those all too willing to put the blame squarely on the "right wing conservative elements of society".
> 
> I had to leave, . . . didn't look back.
> 
> ...


One problem is his quotes that are being posted from his fb page sound like a lot of us


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

SARGE7402 said:


> too bad he didn't wait til they had passed him so he could have confronted them from behind. The sketch in one of the papers showed that the twit got behind him while he confronted Jared.


The report I heard (maybe on Hannity's radio show) was that the female was a short distance behind the male and pushing a shopping cart like an average shopper. I guess the armed citizen did not realize the two were a team.


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

I heard that the CCW carrier didn't realize that the woman was with the guy when he confronted him. Notice that most news agencies don't even mention that an armed citizen confronted the two and that in fact he may have been the one that first wounded the guy. Has anyone EVER heard on one of the Network news agencies that a crime was prevented or ended by a legally armed citizen? 

I have no doubt in my mind that we are going to see another major push for more gun control, perhaps even by Executive Order.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

SARGE7402 said:


> One problem is his quotes that are being posted from his fb page sound like a lot of us


I made a handy diagram to set folks straight...


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Harry corrupt Reid already jumped on the band wagon.


----------

